# Looking For Work in Knoxville or Loudon TN



## LoisRockwell (Jan 6, 2009)

Lois Jean Rockwell		614 Steekee St. Loudon, TN 37774		865-408-1163 loisrockwell@live.com

Personal Profile
Colorado Tech. University
 	Microsoft Word
 	Microsoft Excel
 	Microsoft PowerPoint
 	Medical Terminology		
 	Anatomy & Physiology
 	Business Math
 	ICD-9, CPT and HCPCS Codes
Work History
Security Guard		Securitas Knoxville, TN			2005-2009
Manager			Aztex  Knoxville, TN				2002-2005
Assistant Manager		BP Knoxville, TN				1999-2002
Assistant Manger		Pantry Maryville, TN				1993-1999
Certified Nurse Assistant	New West Lubbock, Texas			1985-1990
Certified Nurse Assistant	Lakeview Manor Cadillac, Mich.		1977-1985
Education
Associate Degree of Science Medical Billing and Coding	Colorado Tech University	Feb. 11, 2009
High School			Cadillac Senior High Cadillac, Mich.			Graduate in 1977
Certificates
ICD-9 and CPT Coding
IT for Healthcare
References upon request


----------

